# 811 - P3.81 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## scottss810 (Jul 11, 2006)

Noticed a new update P3.81, any word on what the new update does? Haven't had any problems so far.

Scott


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Does anyone have any release notes on 3.81? Just noticed this started spooling on 9/28.....

Ken


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Well Dish does it again

They upgraded the "somewhat stable" 811 to a new software. My box takes it the other day

and now....when I do a signal check

*EVERY TP ON 110 SHOWS AT 80 SIGNAL AND IS LABELLED A DAMN SPOTBEAM!!!*

No wonder why I used old ancient boxes (like the 5000) because Dish didnt screw with them.

Yes I did the old reset (both soft & hard). I did a check switch to dump all the info out and still the same thing 119 is fine (Legacy Twin)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

TonyM said:


> *EVERY TP ON 110 SHOWS AT 80 SIGNAL AND IS LABELLED A DAMN SPOTBEAM!!!*


I'm curious Tony, does this actually cause a real issue with your system? I understand the loss of being able to check your signals, but was there a error or system failure as a result of this?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh Tony I just remembered, If your using Legacy, with a 129 position, your supposed to check off the SD and Alternate boxes. Not saying this will help you but I remember being told this. I don't recall why.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

no 129, just 110 & 119

Little hard to fine tune the dish when the signal stays at 80 regardless. 

"Does it cause an issue with your system"?

Answer me this. The signal meter was fine until a few days ago and I guess as a subscriber I would like my box working fine and not showing the wrong signal. If it rains, how will we know what signal we truly have? 

Also when the box refreshes (after a power outage) it takes forever to go from 1 of 5 to a picture (the power went out today and because I was on a 110 channel last it took 9 minutes to go from power on to picture).


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Again...what about release notes?

Ken


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

another thing is the now common "no info" when I hit guide


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I guess I should just give up on getting Release Notes for 3.81? 

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

khearrean said:


> I guess I should just give up on getting Release Notes for 3.81?
> 
> Ken


 Now come on Ken, when is the last time I have posted notes within 2 days of a release spooling? Do not use the tech portal to tell you when something is spooling, That is forecasted versed actual. Plus, I deliberately do not post them immediately because I feel it taints the initial feedback.

Keep in mind,since I do not work for E*, I myself have to request the info and since it is not E*'s highest priority to provide this info, I don't always get the blessed version for publication the second a version spools.

Plus it really upsets me when somebody beats on anyone for information that is provided voluntarily. This site, myself, nor E* is under any requirement to provide such information. Please relax a bit Ken, we go through this every few months.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Plus it really upsets me when somebody beats on anyone for information that is provided voluntarily. This site, myself, nor E* is under any requirement to provide such information. Please relax a bit Ken, we go through this every few months.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


I hope the intent of the last sentence in your post is not to incinuate you go through this with me every few months! I was not the 1st one in this thread to request release notes. The chart I used that reflected a 9/28 release of 3.81 is the same one I have always used & the only one I was aware of & it's always been accurate! 
But I will not request this again...I assure you!

Ken


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I deliberately do not post them immediately because I feel it taints the initial feedback. 
Thanks,
Jason[/QUOTE]

Ok, you want feedback? I still have the "no info" problem. Have seen it at least three times since the update (Have hard rebooted also) Which is about the same as before, so if that is what they tried to fix, it is still broken! I don't use the timer record feature so don't know if that changed. Before I rebooted after the download , I did have a stuck signal strength on 119 and zero on 110 and 61.5 but the reboot fixed that.

Dish wants our help? They should share the other way too!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

khearrean said:


> I hope the intent of the last sentence in your post is not to incinuate you go through this with me every few months! I was not the 1st one in this thread to request release notes. The chart I used that reflected a 9/28 release of 3.81 is the same one I have always used & the only one I was aware of & it's always been accurate!
> But I will not request this again...I assure you!
> 
> Ken


There's always somebody phrasing their requests as a demand/expectation, that wasn't entirely aimed at you Ken but look how you worded your posts. You used "again", and in the tense used I take that as talking down to someone. Sorry if that upsets you but that's obviously how I perceived it.

Technically, I am not even a staff member of this website at this time. So when someone posts like that it kinda upsets me. I am not a paid employee, and as I said before I do not work for Dish. People seem to forget all the work that has been put forth on a voluntarily basis to help strangers. And those strangers come here looking for information, but what people need to understand is that information is something that people put some effort into getting. I totally apologize for venting Ken, but have I not listened to 100's of others vent their displeasures?

So basically, people ask for certain information, then sometimes, after someone puts in the effort to get the info, well sometimes they feel abused over what it says or how the results were buggy.

So yes I am sorry you have bugs in your equipment Ken, I sympathize with anyone who has an issue, I want to help as much as I can to help people out, but taking out that frustration on people that are just here to try and help is not right either.

So if I was you and you were me, and you saw only text and none of the personality (gesture of emotions) behind what was written, would you feel like someone was demanding something from you? Would you feel like someone was talking down to you? Please reread and see if you can see why I am upset.

Peace,
Jason


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I've got 381, seems to have the same bugs as before


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

QUOTE]
what people need to understand is that information is something that people put some effort into getting.>>

Not blaming you personally at all, but Dish should make that process easy for the folks who write checks to them every month! If they want the help of this forum's members, they should reciprocate by having an "official" liason on here who gets this info to us as it happens. Or even before they send the update so if we want to decline, we know what we are declining in advance and whether it addresses a problem we have with our particular setup! If it ain't broke, we don't want it fixed for us!

This is not a rant. It is a request that Dish give us as customers (and almost certainly leading edge early adopters who are not technically challenged) a clear two way conversation path with advanced tech support! So together, we can make the system better for all!


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok, I accepted 3.81 Saturday. Will report any odd behavior here.


----------



## Rich L (Oct 23, 2006)

Odd Behavior? See the "Additional Local Programming" thread.


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

I've got 3.81 now and it is definitely worse than the previous release. there is STILL the No Info in the EPG after being on OTA for a couple of hours. I also, now, get the message box telling me I'm not authorized for that channel. Sometimes it is on one of the HBO channels but tonight I saw it on 9602. I believe it is The Business Channel. I end up having to do a check switch and it 'seems' to clear it until I start seeing the message box again a day or two later.

I'm anxious to get a 622 but with all the stuff I read about the 622 and what I see with the 811 I'm hesitating making that move. I don't understand why Dish has problems like this with taking what was a fairly stable box (811) a couple of months ago and turning it into a beta product. 

I may need to get an OTA STB and wait until dish gets this stuff all worked out. Are we still Early Adopters with this stuff?

Mike


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

mike1002 said:


> I've got 3.81 now and it is definitely worse than the previous release. there is STILL the No Info in the EPG after being on OTA for a couple of hours. I also, now, get the message box telling me I'm not authorized for that channel. Sometimes it is on one of the HBO channels but tonight I saw it on 9602. I believe it is The Business Channel. I end up having to do a check switch and it 'seems' to clear it until I start seeing the message box again a day or two later.
> 
> Mike


The authorization error you speak of is a known issue. See the following thread in this 811 forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67672.
I'm told it has been reported to Dish and their Engineers are looking into it. BTW, this error only occurs after watching an OTA channel for awhile and then switching over to SAT. Someone had posted in a previous thread that tuning to a SAT channel directly from an OTA instead of tuning via the EPG would help. It does not, the problem exists regardless of the tuning method. Oh, & this is not necessarily a 3.81 issue. I've had this problem for some time (at least thru the last couple of revs). Actually IMO, I'm not sure this is a software (or user hardware) issue at all as I've heard of it being reported on other receivers.

P.S. Another couple of work-arounds for this is (1) to just let the "smart card error 005" message continue flashing for a few minutes. Eventually it will authorize & tune in. Many times this is quicker than doing a soft or hard re-boot (or a 'check-switch'). (2) You can also, when watching an OTA for an extended time, switch over to a SAT channel and then back. Do this a few times; although aggravating this will reduce the frequency of the incident.

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Software version P3.81 for the DP811 receiver:

 Fixed incorrect date display on Themes results list menu, e.g. when paging up/down
 Fixed automatic EPG updates from Inactivity Standby (e.g. Dish logo screen saver) in QAM mode
 Added pop-up message number (783) when clearing channel locks settings
 Corrected the display for some 110 orbital location spotbeam transponders in the point-dish/signal menu 
 Updated text on the zoom mode (e.g. * remote key in view mode) pop-up message to be consistent with other HD capable models and actual functionality
 Enhancements to the new account activation process (e.g. the 129 pop-up message)


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Software version P3.81 for the DP811 receiver:
> 
> Fixed incorrect date display on Themes results list menu, e.g. when paging up/down
> Fixed automatic EPG updates from Inactivity Standby (e.g. Dish logo screen saver) in QAM mode
> ...


Most of these don't seem to be "biggies", but thanks for the release notes, Jason.

Ken


----------



## vabelll52 (Oct 26, 2006)

After week of putting up with errors 332 and 005, blank screen, finally called dish tech today, wow- he gave all of a $6.36 credit, don't even understand their thinking but I was lovingly given a months credit plus 13 days for locals. IMO, it definitely is a software problem as my EPG worked fine before the 3.81. Tech says many calls rec'd on same, but no timeline given as to fix.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Some updates were made to P3.81, and it has been replaced in stream with P3.82.

Closing thread...


----------

